# Classic Carbon - what is a Look KG191?



## MBNZ (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi all,

My first post here, so please be gentle  

Dunno if it counts as classic (yet?).... I recently picked up a Look KG191 monocoque carbon frame from a local auction site.

I haven't been able to find out anything about it though - it looks very much like a KG286, but presumably predates it?

Anybody know anything about them? How do they fit into the Look carbon frame product line/history?

If it helps, I do have some "proper" steel classics in the garage too... 

Thanks,

MB.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Interesting frame.... I have catalogs( any many old LOOK frames) going back to 1989 and I can't find it... I have some gaps in my years so maybe it fell in one of those years...

If I had to make an educated guess, it's between 1994 and 1997.. I have a 1994 catalog that shows a monobloc frame like yours but the rear brake cable is external not internal like yours.... My 1997 catalog shows the KG286 but the fork is clearly different but your frame looks like a KG286,,,


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

odd question- what size stem is that?


----------



## MBNZ (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave,

Yes, from pictures I have found this looks identical to the KG286 (which came out about 1996?). The fork looks like an older version - I've seen something similar on a KG171. At first I thought that the seller was confused about the model, but it does have a KG191 sticker (can just be seen in the shot of the BB). The guy I bought it off got the frame new when the local importer of Look went bust, he thinks it was mid/late 1990s which would fit. 

The more modern stem was added recently by the last owner I think as he got older and less flexible, with an adaptor since it used to have a 1" steerer quill stem. I'll put a more period correct stem back on.

Mark.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MBNZ said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> Yes, from pictures I have found this looks identical to the KG286 (which came out about 1996?). The fork looks like an older version - I've seen something similar on a KG171. At first I thought that the seller was confused about the model, but it does have a KG191 sticker (can just be seen in the shot of the BB). The guy I bought it off got the frame new when the local importer of Look went bust, he thinks it was mid/late 1990s which would fit.
> 
> ...


I find the KG 191 model number odd...I think that's what throwing me off. There were no other models with a "91" designation.. There was a 186, 286, 386, and 486.. that look like your frame. The KG96, 196, 296, 396.496 were monobloc track/TT frames..

I'll keep digging...You have a very unique, very cool frame....enjoy it


----------



## MBNZ (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree, it does seem to be odd.

Here is a closeup of the model decal and serial number (A121C5). Is there a logical system to Look serial numbers?

I'm tempted to build it up as a TT/Tri bike with bullhorns/aerobars, and to keep up the carbon theme would look good with some trispokes or similar...

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

Maybe its just me, but it looks like a late 90s OCLV Trek.


----------



## MBNZ (Apr 9, 2008)

Finally got around to building it up...... I put it together as a Tri/TT bike with a random set of components, some new, some used. New 10spd DA shifters, Ultegra FD, RD, cluster, chain, Profile T2+ Aerobars, used 105 cranks, brakes, DA headset, Easton handlebar. 

Current wheels are just some [email protected] Alex things that came off my son's bike when we upgraded its wheels. Will put better wheels on from my race bike when I want to use it in anger... Still working out my best position, but at least with the funky Look 3 position seatpost and the amount of adjustability of the T2+ Aerobars I've got plenty of options. 

Rides nicely... needs a rear disk or some trispokes though!


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's what you need.


----------



## MBNZ (Apr 9, 2008)

vxpro said:


> Here's what you need.


YEAH! Even the colour matches....


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

E-mail LOOK France.


----------



## Juanjo Arias (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello,

I have got one of this frames. This frame is 12 years old, yes, look KG 191, carbon HR, 1.4Kg aprox and 450 gr the fork. The fork is identical to the fork found in KG171 (tubular frame).

My complete bike weight is 9.1Kg with Ksyrium Elite and Ultegra (2006).

It is a frame very stable, maybe is caused for the 102.5cm between wheel axis.

My serial number is 59A360L5.

I like Trek Madone 5.2 but I ride over the look another 2 or 3 years.


----------



## MBNZ (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Juanjo.

Do you have any pictures of your bike?

Mark.


----------



## Juanjo Arias (Sep 7, 2008)

Here you are.

I'll take a shot at direct sunlight if you want.

Saludos.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

found this picture in the japanese threads sorry its small. they were saying this bike came with ergo seat and sten. Carbon fork


----------

